# some of the fish I keep



## buntbarsch (Mar 26, 2006)

Here are some of the fish I keep.


----------



## cichlidsam (Mar 26, 2006)

Very nice fish, Klaus!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

that frontoza is bloody perfect!

All of your fish are breathtaking... Where are they from?


----------

